# Brian King



## Josh Oakley (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking at getting into systema. Has anyone here had experience with Brian King? He teaches in Lynnwood(Mukilteo), WA, and is apparently an instructor under Vladimir Vasiliev.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 5, 2010)

Josh Oakley said:


> Looking at getting into systema. Has anyone here had experience with Brian King? He teaches in Lynnwood(Mukilteo), WA, and is apparently an instructor under Vladimir Vasiliev.


 

And he posts on MT too

I have never personally meant Brian nor do I train Systema (I'm a CMA guy... to the bone :EG but I will say that from my conversations with him on MT in post and PM, about Systema, if I had the chance and I was looking to train Systema I would most certainly train Systema with him.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 5, 2010)

I agree; from his posts here, he is clearly very knowledgeable about Systema and seems to be an effective teacher, as well.  I do have some _personal _hesitation only because he seems to be a little more into mixing psychotherapy and martial arts than I personally like.  That wouldn't stop me from working out with him to experience a bit of Systema, but it's something I'd have to be comfortable with to train on a long term basis.  

My advice is simple:  Contact him, and attend a couple of classes.  That'll tell you whether it's a class/club and atmosphere you would like to be part of.


----------



## Franc0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Brian King is a top notch Systema Instructor. You can't go wrong starting your Systema experience under Brian.


Franco


----------



## Brian King (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words folks.

Josh, swing by and check out the training, we are training tonight. Our group in Mukilteo is a small group that has recently moved our training indoors after training outdoors for the last couple of years. I also recommend training with Kaizen and the larger group in Bellevue. He is a much better instructor than I am and I try to train with him as much as possible. 

You can always email me for more information or check out our web site at
http://systemanw.com/main_page.html

FYI Kaizen is instructing an intensive breath work workshop on the 23rd of this month.  

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Brian King (Oct 7, 2010)

Glad that you found our study Josh not the easiest task, it was a pleasure meeting you.

Warmest Regards
Brian King


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 7, 2010)

Brian said:


> Glad that you found our study Josh not the easiest task, it was a pleasure meeting you.
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Brian King



Soon as I have two nickels to rub together, I'm there. currently looking for a job.


----------

